# Focus stacking



## Newuser (Feb 9, 2015)

As a newcomer, I am sorry but I cannot find a thread about this, but would like to know what is the simplest way to focus stack using Lightroom 4. (I do not have Photoshop)

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

Unfortunately Lightroom does not have any facility to Focus Stack.
Apart from Photoshop one can acquire Helicon Focus (relatively cheap) and possibly other applications that I am not aware of.

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l (Feb 9, 2015)

You are going to need a focus stacking application.  Yes, PS will focus stack, but IMO, there are better tools dedicated to the task.   The apps most commonly used for focus stacking are Zerene and Helicon Focus. I've purchased both and used each extensively.  I prefer Zerene because I think it is better integrated with LR.  A Focus Stacking app creates intermediate TIFF files which 'fixes' the LR adjustments for each image.  With the Zerene Stacker these intermediate TIFFs are temporary files that are automatically deleted when the Zerene Stacker closes.   You can specify the location of the stacked derivative TIFF image file and if you specify your Auto Import folder, LR will automatically import the newly created file.


----------



## Newuser (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Tony

Many thanks for your prompt reply, I will certainly look into the Helicon software. Bert Roberts


----------



## Newuser (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Cletus

Again many thanks for your prompt reply and advice, I will now investigate both of these packages.

Bert Roberts


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 9, 2015)

Doesn't the enfuse plugin have some focus stacking capabilities? Never tried it myself but have read about it.


----------

